# سر الزواج في المسيحية هو سر الحب الالهي المنسكب بالروح القدس..



## اليعازر (21 أكتوبر 2011)

سر الزواج في المسيحية هو سر الحب الإلهي المنسكب بالروح القدس في قلبي العروسين، ليصيرا قلبًا واحدًا، وتصير الأسرة المسيحية أيقونة للثالوث القدوس الواحد في الجوهر والمُتعدد في الأقانيم.

ففي الثالوث الآب ليس هو الابن، والابن ليس هو الروح القدس.. مع أن الثلاثة لهم جوهر واحد. وكذلك في سر الزيجة ليس الرجل هو المرأة ولا المرأة هي الطفل المولود منهما، ولكن يصير الثلاثة واحداً في الحب والشركة والعمل... طبعًا مع الاختلاف الشديد بين الأسرة والثالوث، فليست الأسرة واحدًا في الجوهر، وليس الثالوث ثلاثة أشخاص منفصلين، ولكن الحب الأسري الدافئ يجعل الصورة الباهتة للثالوث أكثر وضوحاً في الأسرة المسيحية.. وهذا ما طلبه السيد المسيح في صلاته الوداعية: "ليكونَ الجميعُ واحِدًا" (يو17: 21)، "أيُّها الآبُ القُدّوسُ، احفَظهُمْ في اسمِكَ الذينَ أعطَيتَني، ليكونوا واحِدًا كما نَحنُ" (يو17: 11).

وعلى صعيد آخر يكون الزواج صورة للعُرس السماوي بين المسيح العريس والكنيسة العروس.. وطقس الإكليل يبرز لنا هذه المعاني الروحية والعالية
فالعريس يصير صورة للسيد المسيح، والعروس صورة للكنيسة أو للعذاراء مريم، كممثلة للكنيسة والنفس البشرية في أنقى صورها.. 

...أن العريس "ملك السلام"، والعروس "الملكة"، ولذلك يلبسان تاجيْن علامة هذا المُلك.. ويُسمى السر كله "سر الإكليل" بسبب هذيْن التاجيْن أو الاكليليْن اللذين تطلق عليهما الكنيسة أنهما "أكاليل مجد وكرامة وبركة وخلاص وفرح ومسرة، أكاليل مجد مرتفع وغير فان..."

آه لو يعرف العريس مقدار الكرامة التي تمنحها له الكنيسة..
حينما ترى فيه شخص المسيح نفسه!!!

وآه لو تعرف العروس أننا نرى فيها العذراء مريم العروس الطاهرة
يُقرأ فصل من رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس الأصحاح الخامس، وهو الجزء الذي يُعقد فيه مقارنة بين الكنيسة والمسيح، وبين الزوج وزوجته:

"أيُّها النساءُ، اخضَعنَ لرِجالِكُنَّ" ("كما للرَّب").

"الرَّجُلَ هو رأسُ المَرأةِ" ("المَسيحَ أيضًا رأسُ الكَنيسَةِ").

"كذلكَ النساءُ لرِجالِهِنَّ في كُل شَيءٍ" ("كما تخضَعُ الكَنيسَةُ للمَسيحِ").

"أيُّها الرجالُ، أحِبّوا نِساءَكُمْ" ("كما أحَبَّ المَسيحُ أيضًا الكَنيسَةَ").

"كذلكَ يَجِبُ علَى الرجالِ أنْ يُحِبّوا نِساءَهُمْ كأجسادِهِمْ" ("كما الرَّبُّ أيضًا للكَنيسَةِ").

"هذِهِ الآنَ عَظمٌ مِنْ عِظامي ولَحمٌ مِنْ لَحمي" (تك2: 23) ("لأنَّنا أعضاءُ جِسمِهِ، مِنْ لَحمِهِ ومِنْ عِظامِهِ").

"ويكونُ الاِثنانِ جَسَدًا واحِدًا" ("مَنْ يأكُلْ جَسَدي ويَشرَبْ دَمي يَثبُتْ فيَّ وأنا فيهِ" (يو6: 56).

"هذا السرُّ عظيمٌ" ("ولكنني أنا أقولُ مِنْ نَحوِ المَسيحِ والكَنيسَةِ").

يؤكد طقس الإكليل أن الله نفسه هو المُتمم لهذا السر، فالمزمور الذي يُتلى قبل قراءة الإنجيل يعلن بركة الله لهذا الزواج..
"امرأتُكَ مِثلُ كرمَةٍ مُثمِرَةٍ في جَوانِبِ بَيتِكَ. بَنوكَ مِثلُ غُروسِ الزَّيتونِ حولَ مائدَتِك" (مز128: 3).
والسيد المسيح يعلن بوضوح.. "الذي جَمَعَهُ اللهُ لا يُفَرقُهُ إنسانٌ" (مت19: 6). ومرد الإنجيل يؤكد على هذه الحقيقة: "هؤلاء الذين وحدهم الروح القدس مثل قيثارة يسبحون الله كل حين".
وتستمر الصلوات تعلن لنا أن الله الذي عمل في القديم هو هو نفسه الذي يبارك اليوم هذا العُرس، الله الذي خلق المرأة من جنب آدم، وأعطاها له مُعينة نظيره، والذي بارك إبراهيم وسارة، وحفظ اسحق ووفق له رفقة، والذي حضر في عرس قانا الجليل.. هو نفسه "بارك هذا الزواج مثلما باركت ذاك الزواج".

وكللهما بالمجد والكرامة أيها الآب آمين
باركهما أيها الابن الوحيد آمين
قدسهما أيها الروح القدس آمين
فيصير رباطهما مقدساً ثابتاً غير قابل للانحلال بسبب اتحاداهما بالثالوث القدوس.

آه لو يعرف شبابنا وبناتنا القيمة العظيمة التي ينالونها بنعمة الروح القدس في سر الإكليل

آه لو يعرفوا مقدار الكرامة التي تنتظرهم عندما يعملون بما تعاهدوا به في سر الإكليل

آه لو نستقبل هذه النعمة بالوقار والحشمة وروح الصلاة والتقوى والإحساس بحضور الله في عرسنا وحياتنا وبيتنا

آه لو يتحمل الرجل مسؤولية أن يُصلب من أجل زوجته، وتكون هي مستعدة أن تموت من أجله كما المسيح والكنيسة

*لو عرفنا هذا كله.. لاستقامت حياتنا الأسرية، وانتهت مشكلة الطلاق من عند المسيحيين الحقيقيين.*


قدس الاب باسيليوس محفوظ.


----------



## candy shop (21 أكتوبر 2011)

> *لو عرفنا هذا كله.. لاستقامت حياتنا الأسرية، وانتهت مشكلة الطلاق من عند المسيحيين الحقيقيين.*



موضوع قيم جدااااااا

ومهم  وياريت الكل  يعرف الكلام ده 

شكراااااااااا اليعازر 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## اليعازر (21 أكتوبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع قيم جدااااااا
> 
> ومهم  وياريت الكل  يعرف الكلام ده
> 
> ...



أضم صوتي لصوتك، وأدعو الجميع لقراءة هذا الكلام وتفهمه.

شكرا لمرورك وتعليقك ، ولتكن بركه.


----------

